

Is this the new Apple TV we have been waiting for? - ctlittle
http://allthingsd.com/20121217/all-i-want-for-xmas-is-my-apple-tv/

======
mnicole
Matt Collins is the artist behind the Apple TV and Apple TV device concept
renderings. You can see more of his work on his Dribbble;
<http://dribbble.com/matt_kicks> and his footwear blog;
<http://www.lastplacefootwear.com/>

